# Bell cube - what is this?



## gundamslicer (Apr 30, 2011)

does anyone have this cube? i havent seen it before.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bell-Cube-Purpl...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25634c3987


----------



## avgdi (Apr 30, 2011)

I've never heard of that cube. The edge pieces look like GhostHand pieces.


----------



## linkin182 (Apr 30, 2011)

indeed... it actually looks like someone took the ghosthand cube and replaced the logo


----------



## JHB (Jul 15, 2011)

My Bell Cube order arrived today and I am very impressed with it. I bought the 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 pack (see link) and my first impressions are that they are smooth and quick. I'm not sure about the 3x3 that was mentioned in the previous replies, but the internal workings of mine seem to be a Type A (possibly AIII). All I can say is the quality for price is pretty good! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Value-Pack-Black-Bell-2X2-3X3-4X4-Speeding-Rubiks-Cube-/170667573420?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bc9480ac


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 15, 2011)

What are the 2x2 and 4x4 like?


----------



## JHB (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, I can't say too much about their internal mechanisms as I don't know much about that, but of all the 2x2 and 4x4s I have so far, they would be my best. The 2x2 appears to be similar to an Eastsheen, but smaller. It moves better and I would rank it ahead of the Eastsheen. As for the 4x4, it moves similar to a YJ (Yong Jun) except the movement is noticeably looser. I don't know what that will mean for future solves, but so far it isn't locking up quite as much. It is about 2-3mm larger. As I said, I paid $9.99 Australian (plus postage) for the complete set of three and I like them.

The Bell logo sticker is not what I would call high quality, but that is my only qualm. The 3x3 stickers are pretty good quality and the other two cubes have the vinyl-type of thin tiles you would except to find on a YJ.

I have only been a cuber for a year and set my Personal best time on this 3x3 cube today of 1:14.13 (using the beginner's method - my F2L is even worse at this stage). I hope to get under a minute with it soon.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

avgdi said:


> I've never heard of that cube. The edge pieces look like GhostHand pieces.


 
I agree, looks like a GH-II clone.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 15, 2011)

@JHB could you post pictures of the internals of the 2x2 and 4x4?


----------



## JHB (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll be sweet: I'm not sure how to do that yet, but can do it for the 3x3x3. Sorry guys n'gals; still learning. 

Post update (15 minutes later): Okay you clever buggers- now how do I put it back together ;-)


----------



## radmin (Jul 15, 2011)

reminds me of the ShengShou 4x4


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 15, 2011)

to me the 4x4 looks like a gas assisted maru 4x4.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

radmin said:


> reminds me of the ShengShou 4x4


 
Which is the same as the GH 4x4x4 right?. So we have a GH-II and a GH 4x4x4. Looks like a rebranding to me...*remove white center sticker, replace with own*.



JHB said:


> Okay you clever buggers- now how do I put it back together ;-)


 
It's a b*tch to put back together right? You'll get there . I got the whole cube assembled without watching any tutorials. First attempt took me 3 hours or so...damn lube.


----------



## Owen (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks awesome. I like bells.


----------



## JHB (Jul 16, 2011)

> It's a b*tch to put back together right? You'll get there . I got the whole cube assembled without watching any tutorials. First attempt took me 3 hours or so...damn lube.


Do you have any photographs or instructions that may help me. I'm a patient man but I'm just not getting anywhere!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 16, 2011)

JHB said:


> Do you have any photographs or instructions that may help me. I'm a patient man but I'm just not getting anywhere!


 
Coming to Australian Nationals? I can do it  (well at least I can with an X-cube, and this is very similar)
Do you know how it goes back together, or is that what you're asking? Knowing how and being able to do it are 2 different things


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 16, 2011)

Maru 4x4, but the principle applies


----------



## JHB (Jul 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Coming to Australian Nationals? I can do it  (well at least I can with an X-cube, and this is very similar)
> Do you know how it goes back together, or is that what you're asking? Knowing how and being able to do it are 2 different things


 
Basically I have no idea how to put the 4x4x4 Bell cube back together  It is far more complicated than the storebought Rubik's. I would be most grateful for any assitance whether it be pics, instructions, Skype etc. When are the Nationals good buddy; I'm new to this.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 16, 2011)

JHB said:


> Basically I have no idea how to put the 4x4x4 Bell cube back together  It is far more complicated than the storebought Rubik's. I would be most grateful for any assitance whether it be pics, instructions, Skype etc. When are the Nationals good buddy; I'm new to this.


 
I have a ss 4x4 and the mechanism is the same as the one you have so I'll make a video for you.


----------



## JHB (Jul 16, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I have a ss 4x4 and the mechanism is the same as the one you have so I'll make a video for you.



You legend! Thanks mate!:tu


----------



## JHB (Jul 16, 2011)

radmin said:


> reminds me of the ShengShou 4x4


 
Funny you should say that because it has no label on it, whereas the 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 do.


----------



## JHB (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally got my Bell 4x4x4 cube back together. The inner-workings are clearer in this photograph. Manny thanks to MaeLSTRoM for his grouse instructional video.:tu


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 23, 2011)

JHB said:


> Finally got my Bell 4x4x4 cube back together. The inner-workings are clearer in this photograph. Manny thanks to MaeLSTRoM for his grouse instructional video.:tu



No problem man, but what does "grouse" mean?


----------



## JHB (Jul 24, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> No problem man, but what does "grouse" mean?


 
"Grouse" is Australian slang for excellent. See: http://www.koalanet.com.au/australian-slang.html#G


----------



## timeless (Jul 25, 2011)

maybe a hybrid or knock off


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 25, 2011)

So, summarized as an slightly improved Eastsheen 2x2, Ghost Hand II, and Shengshou 4x4.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> So, summarized as an slightly improved Eastsheen 2x2, Ghost Hand II, and Shengshou 4x4.


 
The 2x2 might be a Ghosthand, also.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 25, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> The might be a Ghosthand, also.


 
It could all be ghost hand. 
2x2: Ghost Hand
3x3: Ghost Hand II
4x4 Ghost Hand II


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It could all be ghost hand.
> 2x2: Ghost Hand
> 3x3: Ghost Hand II
> 4x4 Ghost Hand II



True, considering ShengShou/Ghost Hand cubes are pretty much all the same thing.


----------

